# The secret school basement



## Lusker (Nov 3, 2011)

The school was pretty old and in good condition but not that much stuff left behind in the classrooms, you seen one you seen em all. I went down to the basement lots of rooms with old books dated back to the 40's. All the way back in the basement there was a metal door open but heavy , i was surprised to find whole collection from the schools biology class room there dusty in the dark. I made way to the back of the room and work my way with some plated windows to get natural light to mix up with my flash light. It was like opening a treassure to turn around and look at all these amazing things on the shelves and the old tabels.....

I moved some of stuff closer to the window to get better pics, I know it's a rule breaker   

Here i a few shots from this place











































Thanks

www.urbexadventures.com


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow! What a find! 
What kind of s school was it?! We never had stuff like that at my school! 
Cant imagine how you felt finding that for the first tome. 
Amazing photography too  thanks for sharing.


----------



## st33ly (Nov 3, 2011)

Amazing find!

Lots of people move stuff to get the better pic so you don't need to worry


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Nov 3, 2011)

Your pictures are fantastic, really enjoyed them thankyou! 
Fab find too, it's urbex paradise!!


----------



## Lusker (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks guys the school is 1 to 9 grade school build in the 30's many school's in Denmark got or use to have stuff like this..but time has changed in many ways


----------



## smiler (Nov 3, 2011)

Great Find, as long as you put things back where they were, I don’t see a problem. I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## gushysfella (Nov 3, 2011)

Bloody amazing! Well done and thanks


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lusker said:


> Thanks guys the school is 1 to 9 grade school build in the 30's many school's in Denmark got or use to have stuff like this..but time has changed in many ways



Why is it all the really cool school bits are abroad?  Nice pics bud.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 3, 2011)

Whoooooahhhhh... shades of that Veterinary College in Belgium there! Aweosme stuff! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Madaxe (Nov 4, 2011)

Incredible find.
Must have been an absolute dream to find all of that still there.
Beautiful pictures mate. Well done.


----------



## green giant (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow that's pretty amazing, my first thought was "is that potions room from hogwarts" haha

I'll get my coat now...


----------



## dobbo79 (Nov 4, 2011)

wow 
Great pics there - i love the first one of the bottles and books...and im sure you wont be the only person who has moved stuff to get a better pic - ive done it...only i forgot to move it back so no doubt when the next explorer went in they thought something funny was going on lol..

well done


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 5, 2011)

green giant said:


> ...my first thought was "is that potions room from hogwarts" ...


Ha! Know that thought! Perhaps I'd better get my coat too, but isn't it amazing to see something so interesting remaining in a school explore. I'm biting my lips not to get all political about the nancy state watering down science and biology in schools today!
Wow and wow...great explore, Lusker.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm absolutely sure I would have wet my pants upon finding this  Amazing


----------



## King Al (Nov 6, 2011)

Fascinating find Lusker!


----------



## heeftmeer (Nov 11, 2011)

What a scene.. Very nice Lusker


----------

